# Anybody know of a digital whole house fan timer?



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Anybody know of a digital whole house fan timer? Need to get rid of a analog one and would like to put in a digital one. I have seen some nice digital bathroom exhaust fans with preprogrammed times on the buttons, but nothing like that for a 1 hp whole house fan.


----------



## Bjd (Dec 19, 2003)

Not real sure of what you are looking for, however I would give a Honeywell 
R-845A control relay with any digtial theromstat.

Just have to get a theromstat that reverse acts, AC type.

BJD


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

There's really only two bulletproof models of digital line voltage timers that I use and trust. 

If the timer will go in place of a wall switch, use Intermatic's SS7C.

If the timer is just the "grey box" style that will mount in somewhere out of the way, use Tork's EW103S. The "S" part number prefix is why I particularly like this model. It has a supercapacitor 72 hour backup for outages. This means that you don't have to change the battery backup like regular digital timers.

Hope this helps.


----------

